# Summe der Zahlen aus dem Array



## son gohan (20. August 2006)

Hi,

ich habe ein Array mit vielen Zaheln:

```
$s1 = array(1.267, 1.573, 1.789);
```

Jetzt würde ich gerne die Summe aller einzelnen Zahlen aus dem Array ausrechnen, wie mache ich das?


----------



## dr_Alex (20. August 2006)

```
$s1 = array(1.267, 1.573, 1.789);  
$summe = 0;
foreach ($s1 as $zahl) {
     $summe = $summe + $zahl;
}
```


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (20. August 2006)

Hallo,


```
<?php
$s1 = array(1.267, 1.573, 1.789);  
$sum = array_sum($s1);
?>
```

Grüße,
 Matthias


----------



## son gohan (20. August 2006)

hey danke für die schnelle Hilfe.

Ich habe noch eine Frage, wie kann ich die größte und die kleinste Zahl aus dem Array ausfindig machen?

Und wie kann ich alle Zahlen die z.B. größer als 50 sind raussuchen?


----------



## myvox (20. August 2006)

für die größte und kleinste Zahl machst du:

```
$sl=natsort($sl);
//Zahlen natürlich sortieren
```
kleinste Zahl: 

```
$sl[0]
```
größte: 

```
$cnt=count($sl);
$sl[($cnt-1)];
```

Arraywerte, die größer (gleich) 50 sind kannst du nun nach dem natsort() einfach per foreach holen:


```
foreach ($sl as $item){
(($item>=50)?(echo $item):())
}
```


----------

